# 60D w/ 32GB SD: Images erased



## Pau1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have never seen this behavior before, but it has happened twice in the past two days.

First, I formatted an SD card which I have been using for 6 months. 

I took about 10 photos, then on the 11th photo I noticed photos 1-10 were missing.

I thought this was a random occurance, then two days later I took 5 photos.  I noticed the next day when I went to take another photo that the images were gone again.

I just re-formatted the SD card. It is a Class 10 32GB Centon Card. 

Has anyone else experiences missing files/images? I generally do not remove the card from the camera, but I just removed/reinserted the card and formatted it again. I hope this is not a reoccuring problem.


----------



## Steve01 (Nov 16, 2011)

First thing I would do is use a different card and see if the the problem continues.
You need to rule out "something" as the problem.

I have a 60D and never had this or any problem with the camera or cards


----------



## analog.universe (Nov 16, 2011)

I had never heard of Centon, so I looked them up.  On newegg.com, only 3 people had reviewed the 32gb card, and they all gave it the lowest rating, saying it corrupts data regularly.  This Centon card is selling for 1/4 of what I payed for my Sandisk 32GB card...  I've been using the Sandisk card for nearly a year in my 60D, recorded and transferred over 20,000 raw files, and it's never glitched on me once.

I would say almost certainly that your memory card is just poorly manufactured.  You get what you pay for like anything else...


----------



## willis_927 (Nov 16, 2011)

As Mentioned above it may be the memory card. It might be worth considering using several smaller sized cards (say 4 GB) instead of a 32 GB card. It would suck to lose a card with 30GB worth of images  due to a card that malfunctions, as apposed to having 1 card malfunction with 2 GB of pictures.


----------



## Pau1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I guess I am not clear on why a card would malfunction. The images were on the card and then gone. I never reformatted, and the card still works. I could understand the card burning out, but how can an SD card corrupt data? Off to google... Thanks for the advice. I have the 32GB card for HD Video, so I guess I'll get another card.


----------



## dots (Nov 17, 2011)

Well the data isn't corrupted. It's missing or unavailable. The cards index is/has/was maybe omitting the files so they don't show up. An app like PhotoRec may have found them still on the card. Next time it happens compare the used card space with how many images seem to be left on it. If files 1-10 are gone but the card has 60mb of data on it..but only file #11 displaying, then the files are missed off the indexing.


----------



## Pau1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I found similar "Negative" reviews of this card on Google. http://www.amazon.com/Centon-Class-Flash-Memory-32GBSDHC10/dp/B004L08DCM/ref=pd_rhf_cr_p_t_1 

I guess it would make more sense to me if the card completely stopped working, but how could images disappear from the directory? I guess it's pretty common for this to happen with off-brand SD cards. 

Good to know.


----------



## dots (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know. Just curious..are you using a Mac or are you using a PC? I had a few card problems when i used to use a Mac.


----------



## Pau1 (Nov 17, 2011)

dots said:


> I don't know. Just curious..are you using a Mac or are you using a PC? I had a few card problems when i used to use a Mac.


I never removed the card from the camera. The photos disappeared while the card was in the camera.


----------



## Beauyn (Jan 31, 2012)

The same thing happens to me on my 60D and another Canon DSLR.  I think I figured out when it happens but not sure how to prevent it.  For the instances when it occurred I noticed that the photos missing would always be in sequence.  As if my timeline of photos shoot that day were cut into two pieces always leaving me with the last half.   Than I noticed that last half always started with outside shots during the day and the subject were in the sky.  Than one day after shooting, it occurred to me it may be the sun and decided to test my theory trying to take some pictures of clouds as close to the sun as possible without direct sunlight (WHICH WAS DUMB BECAUSE I DIDN'T Back-up first).  Sure enough all my images were no longer on the card.   Do this sound familiar to you?


----------



## Beauyn (Jan 31, 2012)

Same thing with me!  I figured out that all my images just vanish if the shutter is open to close to or in direct sunlight.  I know the sun's direct sunlight damages senors but, to close to direct sunlight for some reason wipes my memory on both my Canon 60D and Rebel T3.  I refuse to test my hypothesis using my Mark V II but, think I may have the same results.  HOWEVER, I am not 100% certain when I figured out the and test the cause of my missing photos it I used the same SD card or not.  Therefore, maybe I am wrong and it may be the SD card.   ANYONE KNOW IF SUNLIGHT directly or to close to an open shutter, I assume hitting the senor, has the ability to wipe a memory?


----------



## bratkinson (Feb 2, 2012)

I just checked my 60D.  Could you perchance have set the "Image Jump w/@" (main wheel) to 10?  If that's what it is set at, every click of the wheel will jump 10 pix.  Hence, if you took 10 and used the wheel to scroll backwards, it would only show 1 picture, making it appear you only have one.

If you think you are losing pictures, put the SD card in your computer and take a look.

MY $0.02 worth...


----------



## Zeigh (Aug 17, 2012)

Pau1 said:


> I have never seen this behavior before, but it has happened twice in the past two days.
> 
> First, I formatted an SD card which I have been using for 6 months.
> 
> ...




Hello,

I just experience a similar situation and found that the photos were never missing at all, nor was the SD card damaged&#8230;

After the completion of a rather expensive air-to-air photo shoot with two airplanes, my Canon 60D showed that 1401 photos had been captured and I was indeed able to view any of those that I wanted to view from the camera screen. However, sticking the SD card (that had been reformatted in the camera before the shoot) into a Windows computer found the card, but the photo folder was empty! This was the same finding with two card readers, a digital picture frame, another brand digital camera, and even a brand new HDTV. Just when everyone was beginning to panic and want my head on a plater, I stuck the card into my MacBook Pro and all of the photos appeared promptly! Who would have guessed it? After calming those involved and making a backup, I tested this same card inside the 60D by connecting the camera directly to a Windows computer. Yup, all the photos showed up just as they are supposed to and I can't explain why there was a problem with the other devices.

So, when technical issues arise, be patient, methodical, and exhaust all of your troubleshooting no matter how illogical it may been at the time.

BTW, one of the pilots made an insult joke of a comment to me about being a "Mac Guy" before the flight and that his "Windows machine could fly circles around my Mac". He rather honorably ate his words afterward. There have certainly been times when I boasted about my Mac, only to be embarrassed when it hiccuped in the face of a Windows world.


&#8220;Technological change is like an axe in the hands of a pathological criminal.&#8221; (Albert Einstein, 1941),
Dr. Z.


----------



## doublem (Apr 8, 2013)

Have you ever used some data recovery tool. It can recover you formatted  or lost data. I used easeus data recovery. i lost my photos and  formatted it. thanks gods, easeus got them back. i hope you can find  your photos back.


----------

